#ubuntu-il 2011-05-23
<matanya> מי יודע איך מדגישים מילים מסוימות בפידג'ין?
<serfus> Shualdon1, תודה רבה!
<Shualdon1> בכיף
<ezra> היי
<Rodensky> חבר'ה, הודעה דחופה! בתאריך 02.06.2011 תתכנס ועדת המדע וטכנולוגיה של הכנסת כדי להצביע על הכנסה לתוקף של תקנות וצו חוק המאגר הביומטרי המחייבים את כל אזרחי מדינת ישראל להיכנס למאגר (אי כניסה למאגר תגרור כליאה של שנה והכנסת האזרח למאגר בכוח).
<trew100> היי שלום לך
<trew100> כן גם כן מדינה
<Rodensky> אנא מכם- הגיעו לדיון והביעו את התנגדותכם כדי למנוע הצבעה בעד החוק! אשרו הגעתכם לועדה בטופס זה: https://www.knesset.gov.il/eventInscription/coordinator/committee_guest_form.aspx?g_id=3715c183-eb6b-4c0e-b051-43badf442c53
<Rodensky> בבקשה הפיצו הלאה את ההודעה!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני מקווה שאני אוכל להגיע
<Ddorda> את תהי?
<Rodensky> אני לא אוכל להגיע כי בדיוק מתחיל אצלנו תקופת מבחנים
<Rodensky> אפשר להביע מחאה גם דרך מכתבים ופקסים
<Rodensky> זה פחות אפקטיבי אבל בלית ברירה זה מה שאני אעשה כי אין לי אפשרות להגיע
<Rodensky> אני לא בארץ באותו זמן
<Rodensky> אנשים חייבים לעשות מאמץ ולהגיע לועדה ולהביע התנגדות נחרצת, ומי שלא יכול שלפחות ישלח פקסים ומכתבים
<Ddorda> נניח וזה יעבור - מתי החוקים יחלו?
<Rodensky> באופן מיידי
<Rodensky> החוק נחקק ב2007 לניסוי של שנתיים
<Ddorda> ואם תהיה לי אזרחות נוספת פרט לישראלית אני אוכל להתחמק מזה?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> אם יש לך אזרחות ישראלית - אתה חייב להיכנס למאגר
<Ddorda> גם אם אני אהיה בחול?
<Rodensky> אם אתה בחו"ל באותו זמן אז מן הסתם לא ירדפו אחריך עד לשם
<Rodensky> אבל כשתבוא לארץ, תהיה חייב לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> ואם אני לא אבוא?
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> אל תתחיל עם שאלות קיטבג
<Rodensky> אתה כרגע בארץ
<Rodensky> אז תעשה את המאמץ הקטן הזה
<Rodensky> אני מאמינה שבימים הקרובים אתה לא תיעלם לחו"ל
<Ddorda> ברור, אני אלך
<Ddorda> כן, לצערי לא
<Rodensky> הלוואי שיכולתי
<Rodensky> כשהיו לי הזדמנויות אז נסעתי לירושלים לדברים כאלה
<Ddorda> אבל מזל ש־ Shualdon יבוא
<Rodensky> הפעם אין לי הזדמנות
<Shualdon> :X
<Shualdon> tbh kt husg to tbh tcut
<Shualdon> אני כנראה לא אגיע
<Shualdon> אבל אני מכיר כמה שיגיעו
<Rodensky> אם אתה לא מגיע אז לפחות תפיץ אימיילים ופקסים לחברי הועדה
<Rodensky> הם צריכים לראות שהציבור מתנגד
<Rodensky> אחרת הם יעבירו את החוק המזורגג הזה
<Rodensky> עברו שנתיים מאז שהחל הפיילוט, וב2 ליוני מקיימים הצבעה על עתיד הפיילוט - הצבעה חיובית משמעה חיוב מיידי של כל אזרחי ישראל בכניסה למאגר המסוכן הזה
<Rodensky> כשהיו הצבעות לגבי אמצעי אבטחה
<Rodensky> הם הצביעו נגד כל אמצעי האבטחה שהוצעו למאגר
<Rodensky> והם הרחיבו אותו כדי שהמשטרה וגופים נוספים יוכלו לקבל אליו גישה חופשית
<Rodensky> כשאתם מעבירים את המידע הזה לאנשים, תזכירו להם שהמדינה כבר העבירה מתחת לאפם של האזרחים הישנונים חוקים שמאפשרים מעצרים מנהליים (ללא חשד, ללא הוכחות, ללא עו"ד, ולזמן ארוך יותר מאשר מעצר רגיל) ושלילות אזרחות מנהליות ללא משפט
<sultan2> http://atheisms.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/biometryurgent/
<sultan2> זהו, עשיתי את שלי xD
<Hoborg> עדכון חשוב ודחוף לגבי חוק המאגר הביומטרי!! אנא הפיצו מיידית ושתפו פעולה לפני שיהיה מאוחר מידי!! | Atheisms @ atheisms.wordpress.com
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-25
<Nighthawk``> איך אני מתקין תוכנה מסויימת לכל המשתמשים ?
<soomsoom> Nighthawk``: explain
<Nighthawk``> נגיד ואני רוצה להתקין עכשיו סקייפ
<Nighthawk``> ושזה יהיה לא רק במשתמש שלי
<Nighthawk``> אלא בכל המשתמשים
<soomsoom> למה שאתה מתקין חבילות
<soomsoom> זה אמור להיות מותקן גם לכל המשתמשים
<soomsoom> לא?!
<soomsoom> וסקייפ אצלכם לא בא בחבילה בכלל?
<Nighthawk``> אני סתם זורק לך משהו
<Nighthawk``> לא דווקא סקייפ
<Nighthawk``> כל דבר כלשהו
<TalKo> sudo apt-get install <pkg_name>
<TalKo> this should install it for all users.
<TalKo> s/should/will/
<Nighthawk``> ואיך אני מתקין משהו
<Nighthawk``> רק ליוזר אחד ?
<TalKo> what exactly do you want to achieve?
<Nighthawk``> אני רוצה ללמוד איך אני מתקין תוכנה ליוזר אחד ואיך אני מתקין לכל היוזרים
<Nighthawk``> אז לכל היוזרים אמרת לי, עכשיו אני רוצה לדעת איך אני מתקין משהו רק ליוזר אחד
<soomsoom> אין דבר כזה
<soomsoom> אתה יכול להוריד קבצים בינארייים
<soomsoom> לאותו יוזר
<soomsoom> ושהוא יפעיל את הקבצים הבינאריים האלה
<TalKo> Nighthawk``: you need to read about how software installation works in linux...
<sultan2> עני לו עומר עת סה קי עני רשה או קי עדי רוצ'א לאיות חוספן
<sultan2> אבל המתרגמים של פיירפוקס נוקטים בטמטום חסר תקדים!
<sultan2> מילים ומונחים שונים באופן משמעותי ומובחן מהמקור https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/he/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Connection+Failed
<Hoborg> Hebrew (he) : Template “firefox” : “firefox” source package : Translations : Natty (11.04) : Ubuntu @ translations.launchpad.net
<sultan2> מי מאלו שלקחו על עצמם, ברוב חוצפתם, את האחריות לניהול התרגום... שייתביישו!
<sultan2> ותוסיפו ... בכל מקום שרק תוכלו, גם אם זה מוריד מהאיטליגציב של המשתמשים בעברית
<sultan2> ...
<sultan2> האם המתרגמים חושבים שמי שמשתמש בפיירפוקס הינו מתחת לגיל 8?
<sultan2> אוי! סליחה. מתחת לגיל 17 (במדינה שלנו, מדינת הליצנים, אוצר מילים של יצור-אדם בגיל פיזי של 16 שנים שווה לאוצר מילים ברמה של ילד בן 8)
<sultan2> הנה לכם, הענקתי לכם ייתרון של 9 או 8 שנות אדם (לפי שתחליטו)
<TalKo> מזכיר לי שכשהייתי בצבא תרגמתי את כל שמות התוכנות המותקנות לעברית סתם כי היה משעמם, אז יצא לי להשתמש ב"מילה" שהיא חלק מחבילת "משרד" של חברת "קטן-רך"
<f_kafka> think its a bit sad that their aint more hebrew channels for professional help
<f_kafka> like math and stuff
<Ddorda> f_kafka: i think that's fine
<Ddorda> there aren't many people who speak Hebrew
<Ddorda> so i guess it's fine
<Ddorda> think about France, they have many people but just a bit sits in channels
<Ddorda> trew100: אתה כותב כתבה על ה־KDE החדש?
<sultan2> Ddorda, trew100: אני אשמח לקרוא את הכתבה
<Ddorda> trew100: שומע?
<Ddorda> :P
<trew100> Ddorda: ?
<trew100> thzv jsa?
<trew100> איזה חדש?
<trew100> 4.7?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> שיצאה עכשיו הבטא
<trew100> יצאה בטא?
<trew100> אני הולך לנסות אותה
<trew100> מקווה שיש מקורות לאובונטו 11.4
<Ddorda> trew100: נראה לי שיש
<trew100> אני אבדוק
<trew100> מוזר כי היום טיילתי דווקא באתר שלהם
<trew100> לא ראיתי שום חדשה כזאת
<grawcho_> trew100: הביתא של 4.7 מתעכב בחבילות דביאן של אובונטו וקובונטו
<trew100> מה קרה?
<trew100> מתי בכלל הכריזו עליה?
<trew100> מתי בכלל הכריזו עליה?
<grawcho_> trew100: אני ממתין בסבלנות ... הם יכניסו את זה בקרוב
<trew100> טוב אני אתאשר סבלנות
<trew100> אית את השיורים שהכניסו לקופיס 2.4?
<trew100> ראית* שיפורים*
<grawcho_> היא יצאה היום לאופן סוזה וג'נטו
<grawcho_> אבל לא להפצות דביאן
<grawcho_> מכל מיני סיבות
<trew100> זה קבוע כך שאופן סוזה מקבלת את כל החבילות החדשות?
<trew100> אם כן אני יתקין אוה בנפרד היא תהיה שפן הנסיונות שלי
<grawcho_> אנחנו מדברים על הביתא של קי.די.אי. 4.7 ... כן ?
<trew100> ברור
<trew100> מקווה שהם שיחחרו שם את KMAIL החדש
<trew100> שיחררו*
<grawcho_> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<trew100> תודה
<Hoborg> Schedules/KDE4/4.7 Release Schedule - KDE TechBase @ techbase.kde.org
<grawcho_> קופיס התחבר לפרויקט קליגרה
<trew100> הם שינו לו את השם לא כך?
<trew100> היה לפני כן פרוייקט כזה?
<grawcho_> הוא נראה מעולה
<grawcho_> יש להם שינוי אחד שאני מחכה לו כבר מעל שנה
<trew100> מה?
<grawcho_> bluetooth teathering
<trew100> כי יש לך מכשיר תומך
<trew100> אגב הם מוציאים את קופיס גם בגרסה לניידים
<trew100> שזה לדעתי דבר שהיה חסר בתוכנה החופשית
<grawcho_> חיוג לאינטרנט דרך חיבור בלוטות' לטלאפון סלולארי דור 3
<trew100> כי לא שייך לשים את אופן אופיס על סמרטפון
<trew100> חיסכון
<grawcho_> בפלאזמה אקטיב
<grawcho_> זה הפרויקט הבא שלי
<grawcho_> להתקין טאבלט עם פלזמה אקטיב
<trew100> אתה כותב קוד?
<grawcho_> מעט
<trew100> כן ראיתי את זה
<trew100> נראה ממש מעניין
<trew100> בטח גן יהיה לזה התממשקות מלאה למערכת
<trew100> אני בדיוק בודק איזה משחק שחמט של KDE
<trew100> נראה לי שהם מימשו שם QML
<grawcho_> יש עליו קופיס
<grawcho_> ובכלל הוא מגניב
<grawcho_> טוב ... אני חייב ללכת
<trew100> ביי
<grawcho_> בהצלחה ... תודיע לי אם מצאת PPA של 4.7 ביתא
<trew100> תהנה ממה שזה לא יהיה
<trew100> אחפש
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-26
<HaimN> מה קורה לאתר? הוא לא עולה לי
<HaimN> אני מקבל
<HaimN> 504 Gateway Time-out
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-27
<Nighthawk``> איך להתקין קבצי rpm
<serfus> מה נשמע דור?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-28
<nady> ?
<nady> http://www.jinchess.com/download
<Hoborg> Download Jin @ www.jinchess.com
<nady> ?
<nady> vh
<nady> הי
<nady> איזה סוג צריך להיות הפריסה?
<Nighthawk``> grawcho_, מה נסגר עם האינטרנט שלך ?
<Guest63319> hello?
<i-pink> hi
<Guest63319> i'm a bit new here
<i-pink> OK
<Guest63319> thought about starting with ubunto
<Guest63319> u
<Guest63319> i've seen another version named - zorin-os -which similar to win
<i-pink> you speak heb?
<Guest63319> any recommends?
<Guest63319> כן
<Guest63319> איך ידעת?
<i-pink> אחלה
<i-pink> אתה פשוט בIRC של אובונטו ישראל...
<Guest63319> וואלה... :)
<Guest63319> מעוניין לשאול לגבי תפעול של לינוקס
<Guest63319> כלומר תוכנות שאני רגיל אליהם מווינדוס
<Guest63319> יעבדו גם על לינוקס?
<Shualdon1> תלוי
<Guest63319> מה הכוונה?
<Shualdon1> באילו תוכנות אתה משתמש
<Guest63319> אופיס ותוכנות אדובי לעיצוב
<Guest63319> למשל
<Shualdon1> לא
<Shualdon1> יש אופן אופיס
<Shualdon1> אין תוכנות של אדובי
<Guest63319> אופן אופיס זה גם סבבה
<Guest63319> בעסה
<Shualdon1> אבל יש את גימפ שהיא תחליף מעולה לפוטושופ
<Shualdon1> מניסיון
<Guest63319> נכון גימפ
<Shualdon1> פיירפוקס וכרום עובדים
<Guest63319> ובכלל השימוש עצמו בהשוואה לווינדוס
<Shualdon1> יותר מהיר
<Guest63319> אני מוכן ללמוד אבל בכמה מדבור
<Guest63319> מדובר\
<Shualdon1> אם אתה באמת רוצה, אתה יכול להתנסות על לייב סידי
<Shualdon1> שייתן תחושה ראשונית לגבי המערכת
<Shualdon1> בלי התקנה
<Shualdon1> ואם תרצה להתנסות יותצר, תוכל להתקין לצד ווינדוס
<Shualdon1> ולבחור בהפעלה לאיזו להכנס
<Guest63319> מכיר את המערכת הזו?
<Guest63319> http://zorin-os.com/index.html
<Hoborg> Zorin OS - Home @ zorin-os.com
<Shualdon1> אני בודק אותה עכשיו
<Shualdon1> וזה נראה נחמד למתחילים
<Shualdon1> אבל לא ניסיתי
<Shualdon1> זה מבוסס אובונטו
<Guest63319> זהו הבנתי שאובונטו זה הנפוץ
<Shualdon1> נכון
<Shualdon1> למשתמשים ביתיים
<Guest63319> מה הכוונה?
<Shualdon1> שרתים משתמשים בהפצות אחרות
<Shualdon1> לא משהו שאמור לעניין אותך
<Shualdon1> סתם בדביל להיות מדוייק אמרתי את זה
<Guest63319> אוקיי NON TAKEN
<Guest63319> :)
<Shualdon1> :)
<Guest63319> טוב אז סבבה נרוץ על זה קצת
<Guest63319> ועדיין עושים על זה מפגשים
<Guest63319> ?
<Shualdon1> מה הכוונה?
<Guest63319> ראיתי שהיו פעם ב2008
<Shualdon1> הא
<Shualdon1> כן
<Guest63319> באתר של לינוקס ישראל
<Shualdon1> אחרי שחרור גרסה אנחנו נפגשים
<Guest63319> באוניבריטת ת"א וכאלה
<Shualdon1> ומעמידים דוכנים בכנסים
<Guest63319> אה אבל זה גם למתחילים?
<Shualdon1> לכולם
<Guest63319> טוב מגניב אז נעקוב אחרי זה
<Shualdon1> בכיף
<Guest63319> תודה !
<Guest63319> ביי
<Shualdon1> ביי
<nady> שבוע טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-29
<nady> k
<nady> לילה טוב
<grawcho> הי ... אני מקבל הודעות על שינויי אבטחה בפרינוד ... מישהו יודע מה לעשות עם זה כדי להמשיך להשתמש בערוץ עם SASL ?
<grawcho> עברתי ל KONVERSATION מ QUASSEL שכפי הנראה לא תומך בשינוי פרוטוקול האבטחה ... ובכל זאת לא מצאתי מקום להגדיר הגדרות SASL או SSL
<grawcho> אם מישהו יודע מה לעשות ... אני אשמח לתשובה
<trew100> אני מש תמש עם קונבקסשיין grawcho
<trew100> אין לי שום דבר מיוחד
<trew100> ואגב יש אפשרות לשים SSL
<grawcho> trew100: ואתה אומר שאין לך שום הודעה בקשר לאישור אבטחה ?
<trew100> לא
<grawcho> כנראה שה בגלל ה QUASSEL שלי
<trew100> אבל אני לא רשום מצד שני
<grawcho> ראיתי שהוא לא תומך בשינוי שהם עושים לערוץ אז עברתי לקונברסישן
<trew100> אה ואני גם דרך רימון
<grawcho> גם אני לא
<grawcho> לא משמעותי
<trew100> שהם מתערבים בחתמות אבטחה כדי לתת יכולת סינון טובה יותר
<trew100> grawcho: משחק שחמט?
<grawcho> לא ממש
<trew100> אני מחפש שחקן דרך הנט
<trew100> הוציאו עכשיו ל-KDE קליינט חדש של שחמט עם QML
<trew100> נראה ומרגיש נחמד
<grawcho> אני אשאל בחוגים החברתיים והמקצועיים בהם אני מסתובב :)
<trew100> :)
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-23
<orinsh10> ?
<orinsh10> יש לי בעיה
<orinsh10> הלו?
<orinsh10> ?
<orinsh10> כשאני מנסה להתקין אובנטו יש לי שגיאה כזאת
<orinsh10> unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<orinsh10> הלו?
<orinsh10> ????????
<orinsh10> ???????????????????????????????????????????
<orinsh10> תענו ליייייייייייייייייייייייייייי
<rafi> hello
<rafi> how to configure my pinguy os
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> מי פה?
<nady> ?
<ella31> שלום לכולם
<ella31> קנו לי מחשב נייד קטן עם חלונות 7
<ella31> יש דרך להתקין עליו את אובונטו בלי למחוק את הווינדוס
<ella31> המקום הזה לא פעיל עכשיו
<Avihay> ella31: yes, you need to resize the windows partition to make room. resizing is considered unsafe, so make sure you have your data backed-up
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-24
<zdggf> שלום שלום, רציתי לשאול אם אפשרי שקיים חשמל להפקה בחינם? http://youtu.be/lKml1HeGQAo הנה סרט שרציתי פידבק עליו
<zdggf> צפיתם?
<Avihay> hi
<asw3> כל הכבוד לבזק על ה- 50 שח מתנה
<asw3> לקחתי 2 dok
<asw3> ב- 30 שח
<asw3> 16gb,8gb
<Avihay> ?
<asw3> היה צריך לעשות לייק
<asw3> ואתה מקבל 50 שח לקניה בבזק סטור
<asw3> אז ניצלתי 2 קופונים
<asw3> והוספתי רק 30 שח
<Avihay> I want to act oblivious and ask what's a like
<asw3> האמת שאין לי מושג
<asw3> עשיתי וקיבלתי את הקופון
<asw3> מבחינתי אחלה סחורה כולה ב- 30 שח
<asw3> אחד עלה 47 אז הקופון כיסה
<asw3> והשני 79
<asw3> אז הוספתי עוד קצת גרושים
<Avihay> I don't usually buy stuff, but it does sound like a nice deal
<asw3> שמע ב- 30 שח אתה לא קונה היום מנת שווארמה
<asw3> אז אכן זה דיל טוב
<asw3> לא מבין מה האינטרס של בזק
<asw3> לחלק ככה כסף
<asw3> ועוד לא להגביל בסכום מינימום
<asw3> יעני תבוא לחנות שם וקנה מה שבא לך
<asw3> גם אם עולה פחות
<Avihay> well, it's not like they can't afford it. maybe it's worth the 30NIS it costs them to give you 50NIS to both get you in the store and to mine your facebook account for data
<asw3> אני אישית לא משתמש בפייסבוק
<asw3> אחי אמר לי אז עשיתי והלכתי איתו היום
<asw3> וניצלנו 2 שוברים
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-25
<sultan2> asw3: You might like to use DIASPORA* or Friendika
<sultan2> Register for Friendika at https://frndc.com/ or at https://myfriendica.net/ or at any other Friendika server
<sultan2> Register for DIASPORA* at http://podupti.me/
<sultan2> Read more at http://fsf.org/fb Not f'd — you won't find me on Facebook
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-26
<eli_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<eli_> haloo
<eli_> i have a problem in ubn 12
<eli_> the screen is scrumble
<eli_> any ideas?
<eli_> anybody here? any help?
<Avihay> eli_: you can try to run a non-3d accelerated desktop
<Avihay> umm, let me make sure of something: you can boot without a problem and see the log-in screen but when you log-in there are problems?
<eli_> the problems starts after log in immiedtly
<eli_> i cant boot after i logged on
<Avihay> then try to use a non-3d accelerated desktop (like unity2d or gnome2)
<Avihay> you can select a different desktop environment from the log-in screen
<Avihay> eli_: ^
<eli_> ok - wait i'll try
<Avihay> you may talk in Hebrew if it's easier for you
<eli_> ok
<eli_> יש לי שתי אופציות : ubuntu2D   &    אובנטו
<Avihay> try the 2d
<eli_> עבדי
<eli_> תודה רבה
<eli_> מה הייתה הבעיה?
<Avihay> ok, now you have a good environment to work with
<Avihay> your 3d driver has a problem
<eli_> איך מתקנים?
<Avihay> we can probably fix it by installing the propriatory driver so you can have 3d acceleration
<eli_> אתה מתכוון לבעיה בחומרה?
<Avihay> no, it's software
<eli_> ok
<Avihay> usually hardware manufacturers don't create drivers for linux, so linux users have to work blindly to create a driver for linux
<eli_> מרכז התכנה של אובנטו יכול לעזור?
<Avihay> ok, let's first make sure of what GFX card you have
<Avihay> will you be so kind as to open a terminal window and type "lspci | grep vga" (without the "")
<eli_> בטח, אני רק איטי קצת
<Avihay> lspci = list (what devices are on the) PCI bus
<Avihay>  grep vga = show only lines that contain the word "vga"
<Avihay> so, ATI or AMD?  better show me the whole line if you can. you can run an IRC client from your linux desktop and copy-paste
<eli_> איך אני פותח חלון טרמינל?
<eli_> המעבד הוא AMD
<Avihay> umm, I don't really use gnome, I forgot how it's called
<Avihay> sec
<Avihay> if you press alt+f2, do you get a run dialog?
<eli_> כן
<Avihay> ok, try writeing gnome-terminal in it
<Avihay> and enter, I guess
<Avihay> if that doesn't work, run xterm
<eli_> זה נפתח
<Avihay> ok
<Avihay> lspci | grep vga
<Avihay> you can run just "lspci" to see the full output
<Avihay> and you might want to run an IRC client from the linux machine so you can copy/paste
<eli_> כתבתי את שורת הפקודה שנתת למעלה - התוצאה כלום
<eli_> יש "|" ?ון? נכ
<Avihay> yes
<Avihay> try just "lspci"
<Avihay> ok, you should get a listing of the cards in your computer. find the one that describes the make and model of your GFX card. it usually has the word VGA in the same line
<Avihay> ahh, it's VGA and not vga...
<Avihay> lspci | grep VGA
<eli_> אני מחליף למשתמש eli99
<eli99> hi
<Avihay> hi
<Avihay> lspci | grep VGA
<eli99> elias@elias-MS-7309:~$ lspci | grep VGA 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<Avihay> there are also ls, lsusb, lshw and a few other neat utilities like that
<eli99> so my vga card is geforce
<Avihay> ok, you have an nVidia card. nVida cards like ATI card have two sets of drivers. the open-source one (it's the one installed by deafult and for you, it doesn't seem to work)
<Avihay> and the closed-sourced one that nVidia is making
<Avihay> installing the closed-source one will probably let you enjoy 3D acceleration
<eli99> ok
<Avihay> ubuntu has an easy to use GUI to doing that
<eli_> איך?
<Avihay> tell me if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Avihay> otherwise, I'll guide you on how to do it from the terminal
<eli_> אני מנסה עכשיו
<Avihay> good luck
<eli_> מוריד ומתקין
<eli_> :)
<Avihay> oh, good, I don't know how it looks on your side, and I thought I need to guide you blindly
<eli_> בינתיים זה מתקין
<eli_> דרך אגב אני זוכר שזה אותה בעיה שהייתה לי כאשר הייתה לי פידורה 15
<eli_> מפעיל מחדש
<eli_> הצלחנו אחי
<eli_> אני מודה לך מאד
<eli_> אין עליך
<nady> ?
<nady> חג שמח
<nady> מה עושים?
<nady> מישהו ער?
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-27
<ronaldo> יש פה מישהו?
<ronaldo> איך אני מתקין אופיס 2010
<ronaldo> על אובונטו 12.04?
<Yossi__> ?
<ronaldo> ?
<ronaldo> מה קורה?
<ronaldo> אפשר לשאול שאלות?
<eliran> can anyone help me wive hebrew problem?
<eliran> יש לי בעיה עם עברית..
<serfus> אהלן לכולם
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-20
<lousygarua> avihay, כשמאתחלים את המערכת או כשיש ניתוק מהאינטרנט?
<StaveMan> :O
<or_schapira> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-21
<avihay> lousygarua: disconnection, also, it sometimes doesn't want to connect
<avihay> it says it should reconect
<avihay> maybe it was school's internet blocking me, I forgot
<avihay> I have an IRC bouncer I use for this client
<lousygarua> avihay, well can you google for these problems or ask in some willie irc channel maybe?
<lousygarua> avihay, you are responsible for this project :)
<lousygarua> I have too many tasks on my head
<avihay> fine, fine, I'll look into it a bit
<lousygarua> avihay, thanks, your work is appreciated
<trew100> היי לכולם
<trew100> מישהו פה התנסה עם קניה מאמזון?
<trew100> אני מעוניין לקנות מהם חומרה, מה בקשר לאחריות?
<DeBob> הי חבר'ה. איפה אפשר למצוא מידע על אירועים של אובונטו ישראל?
<DeBob> Where can one find information about Ubuntu Israelsocial events
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-22
<liran> hey
<liran> can some one help me?
<liran> אפשר לדבר פה עברית?
<liran> ?
<or_schapira> אפשר
<or_schapira> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-24
<first-time-here> hi
<first-time-here> how i do ivrit in ubuntu?
<cinderella238> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-25
<avihay> bot is sorely needed...
<first-time-here> shalom
<dede> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 . i want to find the applications installed and to run each of them. i can't find them. i tryied to drug icon from the lancher to the desktop, but it didn't work. where can i find help?
<dede>  i just installed ubuntu 13.04 . i want to find the applications installed and to run each of them. i can't find them. i tryied to drug icon from the lancher to the desktop, but it didn't work. where can i find help?
<avihay> you can just brows the menu
<avihay> browse*
<dede> which menu?
<dede> firest thank you for helping me.
<dede> in windows we push "start" and "all programs" and you can choose an application. how can i do it in ubuntu?
<dede> avihay, now i chat from ubuntu, have you an answer for me?
<avihay> the top left button with the ubuntu symbol opens the start menu. it has tabs it's hard to see, one of them is called applications and lists all your applications, I think
<avihay> I don't realy have ubuntu so I can't test
<dede> when i cklick on applications i see only the last application that i used. i don't see all the applications installed  on ubuntu
<dede> when i open the software center of ubuntu i can see the installed applications but i can't run any of them
<avihay> you can type the name of the aplication after you click the ububtu logo. can anyone else help?<
<avihay> should wait till lousygarua is here
<avihay> you should*
<dede> anyway, thak you
<nima_> shalom
<nima_> ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-19
<guest____> הי
<guest____> עשיתי איתחול אחרי שהכל נתקע ועכשיו כלום לא עובד
<guest____> אין כאן אף אחד אז לא חשוב
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-22
<NIRLAT> arikb: ERIC?
<NIRLAT> זה  אמיר הבינארי שוב
<NIRLAT> יש כאן מישהו?
<NIRLAT> guysoft42: guy. stop your viking instruments, it's time to wake up.
<NIRLAT> I'll change my nick  rega
<NIRLAT> testing 123
<NIRLAT> SHIT
<NIRLAT> wait maybe sograim
<NIRLAT> oh, shit. FF.
<NIRLAT> brb
<NIRLAT> יש פה מישהו שמבין והאתר הזה לא עובד לא? http://msdn.microsoft.com/dn369242
<NIRLAT> אה רגע זה רמז
<NIRLAT> בוקר טוב לכולם...
<NIRLAT> צריך להוריד את האנדרואיד למחשב!!!!
<NIRLAT> תודה ביי
 * NIRLAT logging off the ship, cap'
<Avihay> NIRLAT: noone os awake this early before morning
<amireldor> Avihay_: you there?
<amireldor> ping hello SOS?
<amireldor> FALSE ALARM /me ignore
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-24
<AmirEldor> יש כאן מישהו?
<AmirEldor> בקר"ט?
<AmirEldor> עזרה ממישהו?
<AmirEldor> טוב ביי.
<AmirEldor> (בדיקת ספאם(
<AmirEldor> שיט!
<AmirEldor> רגע...
<AmirEldor> (spam check spam check 123)
<AmirEldor> Avihay_: ata po NOW? it's urgent regarding the domain, buy you know Roy so it's OK.
<AmirEldor> *but
<AmirEldor> maybe lightpriest is here
 * AmirEldor is sleepy @ TA
<AmirEldor> thx
<amireldor> מתי יום העצמאות הבא בבקשה?
<amireldor> יש לי מערכת הפעלה חדשה וזה בלב-טופ (שימו לב למקף)
<amireldor> Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾Ö¾
<amireldor> עליון או לא?
<trew_100> היי שבוע טוב
<trew_100> התקנתי מינט 16 ואני נתקל בבעיות סאונד
<trew_100> אני לא מקבל שום שגיאה שדרכה יהיה מאיפה להתחיל לגגל
<trew_100> אשמח לרעיונות מאיפה להתחיל
<trew_100> Avihay:  יש לך רעיון למשהו?
<Avihay> trew_, trew_100, trew10000 havn't the slightest. PAVUcontrol is a nice place to look for answers. and replaceing pulse with alsa might do ya good
<Avihay> trew_, trew_100, trew10000 havn't the slightest. PAVUcontrol is a nice place to look for answers. and replaceing pulse with alsa might do ya good
<Avihay> maybe pulse has it's own log file?
<Avihay> Specify the log target. If set to auto (which is the default), then logging is directed to syslog when --daemonize is passed, otherwise to STDERR.
<Avihay> from man pulse
<Avihay> in pavucontrol, under the control tab, I found out I was on analog sterio output only, so couldn't record
<Avihay> then changed to full duplex and walla, I can has talks
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-18
<berkil> anyone here?
#ubuntu-il 2016-05-28
<nad> nad: a
#ubuntu-il 2016-05-29
<avichai> שלום מישהו פה
<avichai> עזרה
<avichai> arikb:
<avichai> Avihay: אפשר עזרה?
<avichai> ישועה ורחמים
<avichai> מישו
#ubuntu-il 2017-05-26
<Ddorda> לא יודע אם מישהו באמת פה, אבל אין לי מה להפסיד:
<Ddorda> https://whatsup.org.il/forum/63347
